# Barbour sizing



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, I've searched the archives, and yes, I've read what I've found. The majority incline to buying their exact jacket size, a few advocate going up a size (or two) in order to accommodate jackets or liners underneath. And, apparently, wearing them oversized has precedent with the British.

Having tried on jackets in person, I'm still uncertain of what size to buy. I'm leaning toward a Beaufort in my actual jacket size because I imagine that I'll just be wearing it over shirts and sweaters, not over jackets underneath or even a liner. Although it never gets warm here, it never gets very cold. If I ever move back to a colder climate (god forbid) maybe then I'd buy a huge Border to wear with a liner over a jacket.

So, Beaufort in exact size to treat as a jacket. Can I go wrong?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Right as rain


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

This is an astonishingly correct life decision.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Perfectly correct! 

(I have two Northumbrias; one in my exact size, and one a size up, for use with liner and jacket!)


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

No one seems to mention it, be remember the Barbours are designed to be worn with a warm pile liner, thus they are already roomy enough for 1-2 more layers. Wearing my Beaufort today (rain for 3 days!) and it fits wonderfully at exact size. Any bigger and it'd be annoying to use as a raincoat in Spring.

I used to put it away for winter, but with the lining it's a year rounder now. Like Sam Adams - "Always a good decision."


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I went up, and it was a minor mistake. 

On another subject, Pentheos was ripped apart by women, no?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> I went up, and it was a minor mistake.
> 
> On another subject, Pentheos was ripped apart by women, no?


Yes, in college. I don't like to talk about it.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Yes, in college. I don't like to talk about it.


And this is why I keep coming back to this forum.  A legitimate and authentic LOL was heard.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

What often gets overlooked when discussing Barbour sizing is that not all men are 'regular' sizes. If you are a 'tall' or 'long' then you need to size up.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> What often gets overlooked when discussing Barbour sizing is that not all men are 'regular' sizes. If you are a 'tall' or 'long' then you need to size up.


This is what is killing me! I'm 6'4" soI need to size up? Arrghh...


----------



## wiredroach (Sep 14, 2008)

Sleeve length may be the determining factor...they tend to run a bit "short" relative to the size of the jacket. A Barbour that will fit snugly will have cuffs that end at your elbows.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

You could size up... or you could have Barbour NH lengthen the sleeves for you. There'll be an obvious addition, but it'll be done well, and I suspect they'll charge you a fair price. I'd advise this route rather than sizing up, to be honest; after all, this is a coat you'll have for years, so there's no point in scrimping on the initial outlay! 

And, yes, if you're 6'4" the sleeves *will* be short on you... Although you could adopt my Stoicism here, and consider it all part of Barbour's charm!


----------



## UgaVII's Trad (Mar 31, 2009)

Pantheos, 

I'm 6'4'' and slim, typically wear a 40L or 41L. I had a tough time deciding between a size 40 and 42. Went with the 42 Beaufort and it was the correct choice, although it is still a bit short in the sleeves. It is, by far, my favorite material possession.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Just yesterday in the pouring rain, I was thinking to myself "I wonder if the former owner of my Barbour had the sleeves shortened", as they are the perfect length for me, and I seemingly have short arms (short overall as well). If they fit me perfectly, that's a definite +1 for shorter length sleeves, and perhaps a size up.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> Just yesterday in the pouring rain, I was thinking to myself "I wonder if the former owner of my Barbour had the sleeves shortened", as they are the perfect length for me, and I seemingly have short arms (short overall as well). If they fit me perfectly, that's a definite +1 for shorter length sleeves, and perhaps a size up.


Bedale sleeves, for example, are notoriously short as standard. And that's the one thing that irritates me with my Bedale.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Bedale sleeves, for example, are notoriously short as standard. And that's the one thing that irritates me with my Bedale.


I found the Beafort sleeves to be better, but the Solway Zipper sleeves were really short. I honestly believe it is important for most men to size up with Barbours. Don't be sucked in by photos of bearded young idiots in New York wearing tight Barbours - these are overcoats and should be sized to fit over everything you are wearing, including a tweed jacket with shoulder pads.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> I honestly believe it is important for most men to size up with Barbours. Don't be sucked in by photos of bearded young idiots in New York wearing tight Barbours - these are overcoats and should be sized to fit over everything you are wearing, including a tweed jacket with shoulder pads.


I disagree because Barbours are already cut larger to allow for wear of a given jacket size. Also disagree on the fact that they are overcoats. They are jackets and are sold as jackets, at least in Europe. Most poeple never ever a Barbour over anything more than a jumper. Bottom line though is what you want a Barbour for

a, a Bedale or Beaufort to wear as a jacket over a shirt or shirt and jumper i.e. you want _*the*_ Barbour look 
OR
b, simply as just another overcoat to wear over a suit/blazer i.e. look not important. Comfort, fit and function all important


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree, Earl. Both my Barbours allow ample room for a blazer and the zip-in liner.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I disagree because Barbours are already cut larger to allow for wear of a given jacket size. Also disagree on the fact that they are overcoats. They are jackets and are sold as jackets, at least in Europe. Most poeple never ever a Barbour over anything more than a jumper.


Barbours were always overcoats worn by country people to protect themselves in bad weather while working and recreating outside. Although this overpriced brand is now the province of urban fashion victims and trophy wives in Range Rovers, the basic garment is still an overcoat.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> this overpriced brand is now the province of urban fashion victims and trophy wives in Range Rovers,
> 
> Sir, you have a way with words :biggrin2:, tho' this fahion thing, too, will pass. I, at any rate, maintain that the Bedale remains the perfect design for wade-fishing and horse riding, due to its shorter length, and the relative inactivity of these active sports, which makes a little more warmth desirable in spring and fall.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Barbours were always overcoats worn by country people to protect themselves in bad weather while working and recreating outside. Although this overpriced brand is now the province of urban fashion victims and trophy wives in Range Rovers, the basic garment is still an overcoat.


I'm an urban trophy husband in a Volvo, so it's perfect for me!


----------



## Randy Carson (May 7, 2017)

Old thread, but the topic is relevant, because I'm confused about Barbour sizing.

I wear Brooks Brothers 18 35 shirts, and either 44L or 46R jackets. Keep that 35" sleeve in mind as I describe my recent experience.

I bought a Barbour Beaufort on eBay. Size was a C44, CM112. When it arrived, I eagerly ripped open the package and put the jacket on only to discover that the sleeves were about 2" too short for me. I gave the jacket to my son who is about the same build except he has shorter arms. He's very happy about this. I'm not.

I've visited a dozen or more sites trying to figure out exactly what size to buy but I find them clear as mud. So, here's my simple question:

If I wear an 18 35 BB Regent shirt, and I want to wear my Barbour Beaufort over a sweater or blazer when I'm going to the office on a rainy day, what size should I buy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Randy Carson said:


> Old thread, but the topic is relevant, because I'm confused about Barbour sizing.
> 
> I wear Brooks Brothers 18 35 shirts, and either 44L or 46R jackets. Keep that 35" sleeve in mind as I describe my recent experience.
> 
> ...


You're gonna have to send the jacket in and have the sleeves lengthened. I'm a 43/44L, 16.5-36 and that's what I had done.


----------



## jbeck6 (Jul 6, 2015)

Randy Carson said:


> Old thread, but the topic is relevant, because I'm confused about Barbour sizing.
> 
> I wear Brooks Brothers 18 35 shirts, and either 44L or 46R jackets. Keep that 35" sleeve in mind as I describe my recent experience.
> 
> ...


Just to build off what Reuben said, you really do need to send it in, even if you were willing to go with a bigger body, sizing up won't help.

Once you hit a certain size (40, I think), Barbour doesn't increase the length of the sleeves as it increases the length and width of the body. Great if you are a normal height but a bit portly guy, not so great if you are just a big guy.

They will also add length in either the waxed cotton or in the corduroy used around the collar, so at least you can pick your look.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I think this may vary depending which factory made the jacket. I tried on many Barbour jackets in Macy's and smaller department stores and found the XXL to small in all styles.

However I went to a proper habadasher ,Andy's Menswear in Vancouver and found a 50 Beaufort could accomadate my portly build with room to spare. Yes the sleeves would be nicer if they were an inch longer and because of my long body I can't wear my 52 blazer under the jacket.

Oddly an XXL made in Vietnam Liddesdale is huge on me and can be worn over a blazer. I recommend buying Barbour from an authorized dealer. It is worthwhile.


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

I bought my Bedale in my regular chest size and it is indeed oversized enough to comfortably wear with a shirt, thick sweater, and liner in the winter months while not looking odd if worn with just a shirt in spring or fall. I would never think to wear the Bedale with a blazer but I have seen some do so with longer Barbour styles. The sleeve length works for me but this is entirely dependent on body type.


----------

